# Mouting external Seagate FreeAgent 500G

## wildleaf

I've trouble mounting an external Seagate FreeAgent 500G HDD. 

I need to mount it several times. The first 2 or 3 times always failed.

```

#mount /dev/fa1

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/fa1,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

```

After doing this for 2-3 times, it got mounted. dmesg  output is:

```

sd 11:0:0:0: Device not ready: <6>: Current: sense key=0x2

    ASC=0x4 ASCQ=0x2

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 65

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

sd 11:0:0:0: Device not ready: <6>: Current: sense key=0x2

    ASC=0x4 ASCQ=0x2

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 65

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

sd 11:0:0:0: Device not ready: <6>: Current: sense key=0x2

    ASC=0x4 ASCQ=0x2

end_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 65

EXT3-fs: unable to read superblock

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on sdc1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

It seems the HDD needs to be "wake up" everytime. Does anyone have the same problem?

Also after the HDD is mounted and idled for a while (maybe 20 minutes), system failed to read/write to it. I need to repeat the command several times to get it work, just like "mount". 

Please help. Thank you.

----------

## tanisek

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg52952.html

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg52991.html

Do  echo 1 >/sys/block/sda/device/allow_restart

(the path will be different)

And probably you could add it to udev, so it is done everytim you plug in the driver.

I don't have this drive YET, I was just looking around if it is supported in Linux and I found that.

Apart from this problem, does it work fine in Gentoo? Did this solution help?

----------

## wildleaf

Thank you tanisek. I actually found this solution after I post too. It works well. How do you put it in udev though? 

 *tanisek wrote:*   

> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg52952.html
> 
> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg52991.html
> 
> Do  echo 1 >/sys/block/sda/device/allow_restart
> ...

 

----------

## tanisek

I have no idea. I will try to do that once I get the drive.

If you find the solution earlier, please share  :Smile: 

----------

## tanisek

OK. I have it  :Smile: 

Here is my solution:

```
# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/99-freeagent.rules

ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="scsi_device", ATTRS{vendor}=="Seagate*", ATTRS{model}=="FreeAgent*", \

                RUN+="/bin/sh -c 'echo 1 > /sys/class/scsi_disk/%k/allow_restart'"

```

----------

## wildleaf

It worked. Thank you!

 *tanisek wrote:*   

> OK. I have it 
> 
> Here is my solution:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## mobian

I tried the solution above, but it fails due to a permission denied error:

# echo 1 > /sys/block/sdc/device/allow_restart

-bash: /sys/block/sdc/device/allow_restart: Permission denied

Any ideas?

----------

## mobian

BTW, I ran this as root and it gave me the permission denied problem.... very odd....

----------

## wildleaf

Did you try to look in 

```
/sys/class/scsi_disk
```

?

 *mobian wrote:*   

> BTW, I ran this as root and it gave me the permission denied problem.... very odd....

 

----------

